# Is it hanging at this forum really so useful?



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

builditguy said:


> Now this is a smart woman. Forget those dating websites.



I can see it now.... "You don't have to be lonely at contractors only. Com " wtf. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

First Cali, then Madrina... It's a fad.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He raised his prices? To what $37.50?


Isn't that about the going rate for a hack? Where's the problem?:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Speaking for myself it was nothing for me to work with 100 carpenters on one project. With that came a wealth of knowledge, different opinions, approaches and all the latest, greatest tools. When I went into business I lost a lot of that.


Agreed, nothing can replace that experience. Tooling information can be gotten on the internet, but IMO a lot of things are more gadget oriented in trying to replace actual knowledge and experience in doing it. So we get posts with 'carpenters' that have nice chop saws and all the latest and greatest doing crown, but has no clue how to terminate it in space. A lot of people are doing jobs they don't know how to do and that is reflected in someone being a roofer up until they are now a 'remodeling contractor', or...

For me this website is more of a comradarie type site if anyone is reasonably competent as from what I've seen, one can do nothing but spend a lot of time answering "how to...?" questions and frankly, I've got better things to do with my time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Agreed, nothing can replace that experience. Tooling information can be gotten on the internet, but IMO a lot of things are more gadget oriented in trying to replace actual knowledge and experience in doing it. So we get posts with 'carpenters' that have nice chop saws and all the latest and greatest doing crown, but has no clue how to terminate it in space. A lot of people are doing jobs they don't know how to do and that is reflected in someone being a roofer up until they are now a 'remodeling contractor', or...
> 
> For me this website is more of a comradarie type site if anyone is reasonably competent as from what I've seen, one can do nothing but spend a lot of time answering "how to...?" questions and frankly, I've got better things to do with my time.


I agree. There's a huge difference in exchanging knowledge and different tweaks in your trade, than "learning the trade" on the internet. Members here seem to easily know the difference between the two, judging by how many the mods kick to the curb. 

For example my all time fav. 

"How long can a bearing wall be by code?" (Yes that really was a question) :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I agree. There's a huge difference in exchanging knowledge and different tweaks in your trade, than "learning the trade" on the internet. Members here seem to easily know the difference between the two judging by how many the mods kick to the curb.
> 
> For example my all time fav.
> 
> "How long can a bearing wall be by code?" (Yes that really was a question) :laughing:


What was the answer? :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> What was the answer? :whistling


17,345 feet after that you need engineering. I'm pretty sure that was an answer. :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Knowledge is gained by asking questions and experience comes from putting that knowledge to work... in the past, it was on the jobsite, with the internet, the knowledge is much more accessible and in many cases more streamlined... and depending on the subject, you can sometimes get better answers from a guy in another state than you can among your peers... a great example of CT in action...

I'd rather a guy be asking questions to GET the knowledge and subsequent experience than half-as*ing his way there...

There are different levels of contractors on this site and subsets of knowledge within each trade... you don't get to the next level by pretending... IMHO you get there by asking and learning from others and applying it no matter the subject...


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Builders Inc. said:


> Yup, Its a virtual job site where you can shoot the chit and also even if your a boss in your own little world, there's someone out there that has done it before you and can throw some advice your way. Its nice to be in the company of like minded people. As for tipi, I hope you have an open mind to learn to listen to other peoples opinions and ways of doing things. I don't always do things my way, but before I do it someone else's way I want to know the hows and whys as to their methods. I always question everything. When I am training my guys I tell them to do something a certain way and why its to be done that way, not just that they need to do it. Thinking like that in life will really make you ponder a lot of stuff and probably learn something newer and better. I read ALOT and am constantly researching something.... You can never learn it all but you can have a life long process of doing it.


Absolutely! I live by that! Learned if people know the why, the how makes more sense and they will actually DO IT that way. 

As tipi might say, there are many way to peel off skin of feline animal.

But although you may appear to achieve the same final results, there's more to building than just looks. You also have to consider, functionality, durability and in my opinion, does it work with the systems around it.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

There are people that learn by doing, and those who learn by reading and there's people who will just figure it out by trial and error. 

You can get out of this site what u want. Or u can just have fun and enjoy the comradery and personalities of hundreds of people you otherwise would have never spoken to. 

I wouldnt really recommend it for dating unless you only like to date once every 3 years.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

madrina said:


> As tipi might say, there are many way to peel off skin of feline animal.


That seems way too articulate for him.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> That seems way too articulate for him.


I think translated to Tipinese would read something like this:

Pig skin is having remove are more way possible.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

In the almost two years I've been on this site my homeowner sales are up 35% and it's completely due to CT.

Had a pretty lame website and was referred to a member who built me a great site getting me one lead per day( thanks carlsore) instead of the 3 leads in the year I had the other crappy site. Also never heard of SEO until this site .

Decided to try angies and HA from reading about them from other members on here( I know they both suck according to everyone except me and tnt ) but they have worked well for me. 

Did a $10,000 downspout replacement job on an old factory that I would had ran from if it wasn't for a few ideas different members gave me on type of plumbing accessories and different suggestions on how to fasten it to the brick. 

Learned how to do the mud on the inside corner of drywall thanks to an informative video by Madrina. 

So basically I owe the 40 or so guys and gals that post regularly a beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Apropos - feline is cat :whistling


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Nygutterguy, I was just thinking about you the other day.. thinking I'm glad he stuck around.. it's been a while now right? Almost a year ?

Anyway... i kinda laugh every time I see your name pop up cuz you're still here. Kinda weird isn't it to be such good buddies with people you don't even know? 

Oh God I'm getting sentimental! I think I'm gonna freckin crrrrrrryyyyyyyy! Wha aaaah.

Oh and btw.....
That corner spoon video.....
YOU....
ARE.... 
WELCOME.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Builders Inc. said:


> First Cali, then Madrina... It's a fad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey me and inner went out way before cali and griz.

And ps.. they don't have a picture! Never happened.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok just reread gutter guys post.. 2 years? Holy crap. You know Spencer and youngn are going to be able to say "I grew up on that site!" Yuk yuk yuk...

And to think... youngin taught everyone what the thanks button really meant.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

madrina said:


> Ok just reread gutter guys post.. 2 years? Holy crap. You know Spencer and youngn are going to be able to say "I grew up on that site!" Yuk yuk yuk...
> 
> And to think... youngin taught everyone what the thanks button really meant.


Haha after that comment the thanks dropped off for a while but then it picked up again. No one could stay away for long.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

madrina said:


> I wouldnt really recommend it for dating unless you only like to date once every 3 years.


So roughly the time it takes the hammers to travel to get from one contractor to another? :whistling
What happened to those hammers anyway, did they get burned, someone put them in their regular tool rotation, new wall piece? 






To soon? Naaaa :laughing:


----------

